# WCF Book



## FrielWatcher (Sep 15, 2008)

So I got this book today. This is the WCF book everyone uses correct? I already had the WCF Larger Catechism but figured this one was a good deal at $2.50 (tag says $7.98 but I got a deal online). Any other recommendations if you use something else?







Problem...I have a nursing pathophysiology test this next Monday but really, really want to read this book. But I really, really need to study!! AHH!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 15, 2008)

That is the best edition.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 15, 2008)

Love the couch!!!


(and Fred is correct)


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks - had that about six years now. Daughter loves jumping on it.  best lighting area.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 15, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> So I got this book today. This is the WCF book everyone uses correct? I already had the WCF Larger Catechism but figured this one was a good deal at $2.50 (tag says $7.98 but I got a deal online). Any other recommendations if you use something else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As noted - this is THE edition... but wow, $2.50? That's only about 10% of what I spent on my copy (10 years ago)

T


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> That is the best edition.



Is this G.I. Williamson, or someone else?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 15, 2008)

$2.50! Good deal. 

That is the definitive edition. That is the one that I use the most- of course, being RP, I use the 'Blue Book' a lot as well, which has the RP Testimony along side of it. 

Good buy!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 15, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > That is the best edition.
> ...



It is just a hardbound edition of all the Westminster Standards with (KJV) scripture proofs. Well bound and comprehensive.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 15, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > That is the best edition.
> ...



There is really no author marks in it. Convener, Publications Committee - Mr. Alexander McPherson. Then Thomas Manton's epistle to the reader.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Also, there is a notebook format that is handy for using the Westminster Standards for reference and making notes.

That's the PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.

http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-561-confession-wprfs-unbound-3-ho.aspx

The Blue notebook binder:
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-76-book-of-church-order-binder.aspx

Also, I see by your profile you are not PCA but if you are ever interested, there is some reformed doctrine reflected in the PCA Book of Church Order and Directory of Worship which can also fit in the one notebook.


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



Thank you Rev. Greco! Does it include the original directory, etc.? If not, is there such a book that includes all of the productions of the Assembly?

Cheers,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2008)

The FPP is the modern standard "Scottish" edition of the Westminster and traditional Scottish standards. FPP does strive to improve the text as they can but as someone with at least some experience with that, it is hard work. The WLC and WSC should be updated (if they are mea culpa; I haven't checked new printings in some years). Even the shorter documents in the back really need some critical treatment to find errors that have crept in over the years. 

The FPP edition except for where they have reset text (so far I think just the WCF), is a reprint of the 1855 Johnstone & Hunter Library edition with emphsis in the scripture proofs in italics. This should be removed as it was added by a printer in the 1650s and is only one printer's idea what may be important in the proof text; he added the italics because he was the first as well to put the references in full.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2008)

For more info see
http://www.puritanboard.com/f87/traditional-form-westminster-standards-21971/


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 15, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> Also, there is a notebook format that is handy for using the Westminster Standards for reference and making notes.
> 
> That's the PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.
> 
> ...



I like that idea of having loose leaf pages of the standard. Neat way to take notes etcetera. I was looking through my WCF book and there is a bit of highlighting and someone took notes in it with very detailed graphic arrows pointing to this and that; very neat small caps writing. Who would get rid of it if they took notes in it; especially such a cornerstone of a reference book? Some United Pentecostals musta got ahold of him and shook the trinity right out of him - along with most of his orthodox thought. (oops, did I say that out loud?)


----------

